# Sharing our Photos to be USED by others



## Bruan (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all
I was wondering if you agree, we can put some of our projects or even photos of tolls we've taken by ourselves here, and let the other members use them ( i.e. foe their websites, blogs, articles and...)

All of us are using these marketing staff, and foe me happened a lot, when I want to publish something, it was hard to find a free licensed photo for that.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm of the mindset that you should be using your OWN original photographs and content anyway. I know there are stock photographs out there, but are usually easy to spot anyway.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bruan said:


> Hi all
> I was wondering if you agree, we can put some of our projects or even photos of tolls we've taken by ourselves here, and let the other members use them ( i.e. foe their websites, blogs, articles and...)
> 
> All of us are using these marketing staff, and foe me happened a lot, when I want to publish something, it was hard to find a free licensed photo for that.


I think photos you use should be of your own work, especially for your websites.
This has come up here multiple times, with contractors putting images on their websites that intimate that the photos are of their own work. 

Photos for blogs and articles would be fine, I think, if used with attribution.


----------

